# Blue cattin on tv



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Outdoor Channel just had James bigcat patterson fishing for blues on the mississipi river, anybody else see it?


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Dang, wished I had seen it.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

We have to fish against him in the Pro tournaments, but he is a great guy, wealth of information, and more than willing to help anybody out that fishes on the river, he is going to put on a Seminar at the michigan tournament in May, I have learned a lot from that man, fishing against him in Owensboro and he got blanked at that tournament, the night before he was teaching me how to fish for blues in high current areas, i'll see him again this Saturday as he is fishing with a friend of mine..........Doc


----------

